# Laser Cataract Surgery



## ClassicRockr (Sep 24, 2018)

Anyone on here have it? Outcome?

I have a bad cataract in my left eye and a less "bad" cataract in my right eye. Both will be replaced thru laser surgery within a two-week period. I will be getting, and paying out-of-pocket for specialized lenses to replace the cataracts. I have three different eye drops, that aren't cheap. starting on the left eye, three days before surgery. The eye drops my eye surgeon prescribed for me are of high quality, not generic, because I'm a Diabetic II. 

This thread is not about Lasik surgery, being that Lasik does not do cataracts.


----------



## jujube (Sep 24, 2018)

I had cataract surgery in both eyes a few years ago.  I also paid extra ($5000 over what Medicare aid) for the multi-focus lenses.  Unfortunately, I didn't do enough due diligence and read enough reviews on the internet on the lenses I received, depending instead on my doctor's recommendation.

The multi-focus lenses made my night blindness even worse, giving me glare around lights even in the daytime.   If I had dug deep enough into the reviews I would have read many reviews where people said the same thing.  This was my fault for not doing that.  Now I pretty much can't drive at night.

My recommendation:  read, read, read the reviews for that particular lens you are planning to get.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 24, 2018)

jujube said:


> I had cataract surgery in both eyes a few years ago.  I also paid extra ($5000 over what Medicare aid) for the multi-focus lenses.  Unfortunately, I didn't do enough due diligence and read enough reviews on the internet on the lenses I received, depending instead on my doctor's recommendation.
> 
> The multi-focus lenses made my night blindness even worse, giving me glare around lights even in the daytime.   If I had dug deep enough into the reviews I would have read many reviews where people said the same thing.  This was my fault for not doing that.  Now I pretty much can't drive at night.
> 
> My recommendation:  read, read, read the reviews for that particular lens you are planning to get.



I'm getting Astigmatism Lens with Femto Laser. Have already had my eyes measured for the lenses. These lenses correct for single vision only, so it will correct my distance seeing, but I will have to wear Reading Glasses for the computer or anything close. May end up having to have prescription glasses for close sight instead of Reading Glasses. Don't know yet. ​


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 24, 2018)

Early this year I had cataract surgery on my right eye. For general vision it was great. I now have 20/20 distance vision in that eye whereas before I had severe astigmatism and blurry double vision. But, there was one effect that wasn't so good and I thought knowing about it might be useful to you.

My new lens is a Technist toric designed to correct astigmatism. It does that well. But, now when I look at a bright object like a street light or the moon, I see bright flares at the 4 and 10 o'clock angles. When I asked my physician about it he was very vague and didn't give me a straight answer.

I did a little Google research and found that it has a name: Positive Dysphotopsia. It seems that no-one knows exactly what causes it but it occurs mostly with acrylic lenses with high correction, which is what I have. Silicone lenses are supposedly less prone to it.

So, if you are going to have cataract surgery, you might want to discuss this with your doctor first. I'm still glad I had the operation, but I have decided to put off surgery on my other eye.  I still have good vision in it and a lot less flare.

Don


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 24, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> Early this year I had cataract surgery on my right eye. For general vision it was great. I now have 20/20 distance vision in that eye whereas before I had severe astigmatism and blurry double vision. But, there was one effect that wasn't so good and I thought knowing about it might be useful to you.
> 
> My new lens is a Technist toric designed to correct astigmatism. It does that well. But, now when I look at a bright object like a street light or the moon, I see bright flares at the 4 and 10 o'clock angles. When I asked my physician about it he was very vague and didn't give me a straight answer.
> 
> ...



Now, you did have laser cataract surgery, right. There are two different types, the old cataract surgery where the surgeon uses a scalpel and the other where it's a laser beam. I just want to make sure you folks know this is surgery using a laser. 

Both of my eyes need to be done. Cataract is bad in right eye, but worse in left eye.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 24, 2018)

I don't know whether he used a laser or not.  At any rate the surgery went well and the next day I could see clearly.  The drops were expensive.  My co-payment was $91 for 3 tiny bottles.

When my left eye gets bad enough to bother me, I will have it done too.

Don


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 24, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> I don't know whether he used a laser or not.  At any rate the surgery went well and the next day I could see clearly.  The drops were expensive.  My co-payment was $91 for 3 tiny bottles.
> 
> When my left eye gets bad enough to bother me, I will have it done too.
> 
> Don



Don, you don’t remember if it was laser surgery or not?? Do you remember what the type of surgery you signed up for? You were semi-awake when you went into the surgery room, right? You would have seen laser equipment in the room. 
I know my surgery will be done with a laser.

My eye drops cost us $325 for all three. Our Humana Walmart Rx helped with two eye drops, but not with the highest costing one. Luckily, I got a Discount card for that one and only had to pay $60, instead of $300 plus.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 24, 2018)

My paperwork never specified laser or not.  Judging by the other state of the art equipment my ophthalmologist uses, it could have been.  When they rolled me into the operating room I was flat on my back.  I could see some big lamps and not much else.  They gave me something that made me partially awake and all I remember is bright light.   The operation only takes about 15 minutes.  There is no discomfort at all.  A funny thing, before I went in they put a big black X on my forehead over the eye that was to be worked on.

Don


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 24, 2018)

I have managed to make it to 80 and no cataracts.  I have taken antioxidants for many years and eye support supplements and wear SUNGLASSES in sun or shade and it's served  me good.  

We can do so much for ourselves if we just have the interest to learn as there is a WEALTH of info out there.

I'd bet Don had the standard cataract surgery.

Good luck at any rate.  

I work to avoid all surgery unless I'm dying or in so much misery...like when I had my hip replacement and live with the mess from it.  Another issue but talk about regrets..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 25, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I have managed to make it to 80 and no cataracts.  I have taken antioxidants for many years and eye support supplements and wear SUNGLASSES in sun or shade and it's served  me good.
> 
> We can do so much for ourselves if we just have the interest to learn as there is a WEALTH of info out there.
> 
> ...



I had hip replacement surgery without a single problem. Had a right shoulder rotator cuff surgery, from a fall...….that any Senior or younger could have, that basically came out fine. Had the same surgery on left shoulder, from a fall again, and it's fine. Do get arthritis pain, but not severe. 

Things happen with Seniors that don't happen, as bad, with younger folks. Seniors can eat right, exercise, etc., etc. and still fall and that fall requiring surgery.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 25, 2018)

I didn't do my work due to falls, it was plain old wear and tear of aging...lots of dancing and exercising all my life.  Had the hip done when I was 72 and xrays showed BONE SPURS on the right groin area.  The other side of body groin was smooth.  So now I have no groin pain, BUT lots of complications from the surgery....shorter leg, nerve damage, IT band damage and a heavy feeling in the right thigh which has got to the the artificial parts, I had anterior approach.   Now I've been reading that this surgery does present people with NERVE damage....

My hip replacement was NOT a good outcome....  And I know I'm not alone as many in the world have issues.  I've visited enough forums in the last 8 yrs....

Our body does not like to be CUT.

Oh this got off topic, see it's the cataract post.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 25, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I didn't do my work due to falls, it was plain old wear and tear of aging...lots of dancing and exercising all my life.  Had the hip done when I was 72 and xrays showed BONE SPURS on the right groin area.  The other side of body groin was smooth.  So now I have no groin pain, BUT lots of complications from the surgery....shorter leg, nerve damage, IT band damage and a heavy feeling in the right thigh which has got to the the artificial parts, I had anterior approach.   Now I've been reading that this surgery does present people with NERVE damage....
> 
> My hip replacement was NOT a good outcome....  And I know I'm not alone as many in the world have issues.  I've visited enough forums in the last 8 yrs....
> 
> ...



I know this is a cataract thread........I done it. Anyway, wasn't trying to upset you, just trying to say that each of us are individuals when it comes to surgeries. Different outcomes. My wife's girlfriend had her hip replaced, but didn't follow her surgeons advice on "what and what not to do" and she had to go back into surgery. She overdone doing some things. 

I don't know about "the body doesn't like being cut", because surgery has saved Seniors lives and got them back to good health. That is "some" Seniors, obviously not all. Some of us, at our age, don't recover that fast and sometimes, not at all. I spent 4 1/2 years working for a Senior Healthcare Company and have seen both the good and bad from surgeries. 

Even though I'm somewhat scared, wife and I are extremely glad that I'm getting this laser cataract surgery and I WILL do what my surgeon says in order to have a good recovery and get my full distance eyesight back.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 25, 2018)

There is elective and there is NEED to do surgeries.  

I've been working with alternatives for 25 yrs and these have kept my eyes in good health and I'm 80.  Everyone around me have done cataract surgeries but they did NOT work with prevention as I have.


And yes surgeries save lives and many die regardless.  Just lost a friend after a 9 hr surgery she opted for vs what the other MD suggested, she went downhill after the surgery.

So we take our chances.   But I so believe in working with supplements and prevention...and there is so much for us to grab and learn and don't even have to buy books as I had for many years, it's all right here at our finger tips.


I was in a rehab situation three of them for staph infection in knee, talk about doctor negligence, my infection was not found for over 2 months.  Finally one MD called for MRI and there it was a nasty staph infection in the bone of the knee.   What an eye opener being in those rehabs, so so many unhealthy people, they were not taking supplements and their bodies were deteriorating.  

We can work with so much today.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 25, 2018)

It's normal to be a little scared when someone's going to work on your eye.  And, if you search on the internet for bad outcomes you will find some.  But, it's considered a very low risk operation and the difference it will make is amazing.  Wait until you see the difference in colors.  You've been looking through a yellow filter.  I hope you will come back and tell us how it went.

Don


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 2, 2018)

Was going to do a new thread, but didn't see the need.

Anyway...…..tomorrow AM is the day! My first Laser Cataract Surgery (left eye). Actually had thoughts of canceling the surgery appointment, but I know my wife definitely didn't want that and I really didn't either. If I had, I would have had to get a new Surgical Release from my VA doctor and she wouldn't like that either. The Surgical Release information, filled in by my VA doctor, only is valid up to 30 prior to surgery. My Surgical Release was done on the 10th of Sept.. 

Have been taking two different eye drops. One, once a day and other 3 times daily. Started this past Sunday. 

Have my right eye surgery scheduled for the 24 of this month. Guess we won't be doing Halloween this year. 

Will keep this thread posted on how things go. And, BTW, my wife will be with me tomorrow thru Sunday to help me. I can't bend and pick up anything, past my waist and have a max amount of weight I can pick up. Will be taking showers wearing either safety goggles or snorkeling goggles that definitely will keep water out of and off the eye. Have already used both and my eye was completely dry after the shower. May have to sleep in my wife's recliner, since I don't trust myself rolling over on my surgical side/eye. I slept in her recliner after my rotator cuff surgery in 2015.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2018)

Cody.... I hope all goes as well as you expect .... , try not to be too worried , it'll be over as soon as you know it...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 2, 2018)

Good luck with your surgery tomorrow CR, I'm sure you're nervous about it, I would be.  Hope it goes well and your sight is improved.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 2, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> View attachment 57454 Cody.... I hope all goes as well as you expect .... , try not to be too worried , it'll be over as soon as you know it...



Such nice people in this world and you and SB are definitely two of them!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 2, 2018)

Good luck with your surgery.  I didn't have any restrictions on bending over.  I was just told not to do anything strenuous.  And, I took a shower the first night.  They just said to keep soap out of that eye.  They sent me home with a plastic guard taped over the eye and I was told to put it on when I went to bed for the first couple nights.  I slept in my regular bed.  The drops continued for another 10 days.  You can do Halloween.

Don


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 2, 2018)

Crystalline drops could have saved you from surgery but your choice of course.  

My mindset is avoid all surgery if there are other ways.   Good luck.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 2, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Crystalline drops could have saved you from surgery but your choice of course.
> 
> My mindset is avoid all surgery if there are other ways.   Good luck.



Have already read up on these drops and they aren't totally guaranteed to work. But, on the other side of the coin, laser cataract surgery doesn't work on everyone either. As far as "saving me from surgery", I just don't know about that. I don't know my eyes like a Ophthalmologist or Osteopathic would. Even though there is a high cost, I still trust both opinions and their opinions were...…...laser cataract surgery for both of my eyes. IOW, lense replacements. 

I've had both shoulder rotator cuff surgeries and a hip replacement and really glad I did. All three at the high recommendation of ortho surgeons.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 2, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> Good luck with your surgery.  I didn't have any restrictions on bending over.  I was just told not to do anything strenuous.  And, I took a shower the first night.  They just said to keep soap out of that eye.  They sent me home with a plastic guard taped over the eye and I was told to put it on when I went to bed for the first couple nights.  I slept in my regular bed.  The drops continued for another 10 days.  You can do Halloween.
> 
> Don



Mine could be different, but, due to putting pressure on the eye, I was told not to bend over past my waist and only a certain weight I can pick up. I want to protect each eye as much as possible, that's the reason for the goggles in the shower. 

Since I'm a Diabetic II, the situation will be different for me, concerning recovery. As far as Halloween goes, if I have the other eye done on the 24th, I seriously doubt I can participate in Halloween. Like wearing a costume where I have to wear a helmet. Don't know, but will just have to wait and see. 

Bottom Line...…...absolutely don't want to mess up either surgery by doing something stupid that my surgeon advised me not to.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 2, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Have already read up on these drops and they aren't totally guaranteed to work. But, on the other side of the coin, laser cataract surgery doesn't work on everyone either. As far as "saving me from surgery", I just don't know about that. I don't know my eyes like a Ophthalmologist or Osteopathic would. Even though there is a high cost, I still trust both opinions and their opinions were...…...laser cataract surgery for both of my eyes. IOW, lense replacements.
> 
> I've had both shoulder rotator cuff surgeries and a hip replacement and really glad I did. All three at the high recommendation of ortho surgeons.




Well, most don't use eye supports for a lot of their lives, and I have.  At 80 my eyes are good and know them better than any eye doc.  I see good and love to heal myself and keep myself from the hands of surgeons.

I also had a hip replacement in 2010 and living now about 8 yrs with a MESS.    So we have our stories..and now I'm doing all to NOT do knee replacement which is a mess from hip surgery.  Everything is connected.

Going to doctors, they will find something to get their hands on.

And yes they can do good things and enough deaths from the doctors.  And drug interactions, been that route as has a loved one.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 2, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Mine could be different, but, due to putting pressure on the eye, I was told not to bend over past my waist and only a certain weight I can pick up. I want to protect each eye as much as possible, that's the reason for the goggles in the shower.
> 
> Since I'm a Diabetic II, the situation will be different for me, concerning recovery. As far as Halloween goes, if I have the other eye done on the 24th, I seriously doubt I can participate in Halloween. Like wearing a costume where I have to wear a helmet. Don't know, but will just have to wait and see.
> 
> Bottom Line...…...absolutely don't want to mess up either surgery by doing something stupid that my surgeon advised me not to.



I absolutely agree.  You should do exactly what they tell you.  I still think Halloween will be no problem.  The day after surgery I could see perfectly well with that eye.  I poked the right lens out of my glasses and drove myself to the doctor's office for a post operation check-up.

Don


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 2, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> I absolutely agree.  You should do exactly what they tell you.  I still think Halloween will be no problem.  The day after surgery I could see perfectly well with that eye.  I poked the right lens out of my glasses and drove myself to the doctor's office for a post operation check-up.
> 
> Don



My post-op is the same day as my surgery, but in the afternoon. At the post-op check, she will let me know if another check-up will be necessary in the next week or so. 

Since I am a Diabetic II, the recovery time is somewhat longer than a person who is not a Diabetic. 

To say the least, it will be all interesting, but the outcome is what wife and I are REALLY looking forward to. 

We are paying out-of-pocket for this laser and specific lens implants, so....


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 2, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Well, most don't use eye supports for a lot of their lives, and I have.  At 80 my eyes are good and know them better than any eye doc.  I see good and love to heal myself and keep myself from the hands of surgeons.
> 
> I also had a hip replacement in 2010 and living now about 8 yrs with a MESS.    So we have our stories..and now I'm doing all to NOT do knee replacement which is a mess from hip surgery.  Everything is connected.
> 
> ...



Well, there are those that completely resist on going to a doctor all, like my wife use to be, UNTIL she became a Diabetic II. She has no choice now! 

I trust my VA doctor, just like I trust buying something online with a credit card. 

So, even though I respect your feelings about this, wife and I feel that this surgery is best for me, and possibly her later.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 4, 2018)

My laser cataract surgery (left eye) yesterday, went very nicely. Had a little hard time finding a spot for IV, finally go a spot on other side of right elbow. Also, GREAT surgeon! Three different eye drops daily, but my vision in that eye is excellent now. See absolutely beautiful colors! Other eye done on the 24th of this month. Absolutely can't believe my vision in the left eye now. To me, better than 20-20.

Wife helping me with a few things, until next Monday when she goes back to work.

Many, many Seniors getting cataract surgery, where I had mine done, but don't know how many are getting the laser assisted kind, like I had.

If you can afford it, which we "made it happen" with the Care Credit, I VERY highly suggest the laser assisted surgery. 

Here it is Thursday, day after my surgery yesterday AM, and I'm on the computer writing this. However, I don't stay on very long or watch tv very long right now. Took a shower this AM, wearing my goggles to protect the eye and it went great. Didn't need any help from my wife. 

Given sunglasses to wear outside for awhile.

Last thing, have a "Grabber" to pick up things off of the floor, so I don't have to bend over. Not to bend past my waist for awhile...….don't want to put too much pressure on the eye or new lens.​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2018)

Good to hear it went so well for you CR!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 4, 2018)

See, told you so!  Congratulations.

Don


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 4, 2018)

Grampa Don said:


> See, told you so!  Congratulations.
> 
> Don[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 4, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good to hear it went so well for you CR!



Yep, just like I posted to Grandpa Don, yesterday went fine except for the two little things...….the heavy dilation and the eyeball "scratch" feeling. Both gone now. 

Right now, just very highly impressed over the surgery and recovery...…..so far (on the recovery).


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2018)

That's good news, CR. Have a speedy recovery.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 6, 2018)

Went back to driving yesterday. Vision very clear, but it's a must to have the other eye (right) done. Appears that the only place that I can get any restful sleep is in my wife's recliner. For the first week of each surgery (left eye and next, right eye), have to wear a protective plastic cover over the eye that was done and can't sleep on my side of the eye that was done. After the week of wearing the plastic cover is over, I don't have to wear the cover anymore and can sleep on that side. 

I'm much more of a "side sleeper" than "back sleeper", except for sleeping in the recliner. For both of my rotator cuff surgeries, one on each shoulder, I had to sleep in the recliner for a number of weeks. Thank God, only one week for each eye, following surgery.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 6, 2018)

Looking good!  I hated that plastic eye guard.  Your doctor is being extra careful, which is good.  I wore mine to bed, and only for 3 nights.

Don


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 6, 2018)

Oh what people go through with some of their surgeries.  And if only more and more did prevention in their lives.   My neighbor is dealing with a cataract surgery gone wrong at Kaiser and now her doc is trying a couple other things like steroid injection and another thing she mentioned, if those don't help she's pulling out of Kaiser and going to Jules Stein at UCLA.  I don't know if a re-do is done but she's been a mess for about a year.

Each person chooses their path as we know.  My vision is good and CLEAR and YES, I've taken 3 pretty great eye supports for some yrs...here at 80 and seeing very well.   Good luck.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 6, 2018)

One thing I insist on myself doing is taking the best care of each eye, after surgery. Taking the eyedrops daily, showering with eye protection (goggles), using my “grabber” to pick up things on the floor and wearing the eye protector while sleeping and for the seven days I’m suppose to. 

IOW, whatever it takes and whatever my surgeon recommends.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 10, 2018)

Update: Wed 10th Oct...…had surgery on the 3rd. Had to see my surgeon this past Monday due to the "burning sensation" getting a little worse from the daily drops of Durezol. This prescription eyedrops are steroids. I had read online about the side affects of "burning sensation" as well as "a feeling of something in the eye", but it looked like a small part of the bottom of my eyelid was somewhat red. 

While at my surgeon's office, my left eye was "vision checked" and I now have 20/20 vision in it. I was absolutely thrilled to hear that. My surgeon checked the new lens and said it looked fine and reduced my dosage of Durezol down to 1 drop a day instead of two and only for 7 more days instead of 14 more. 

So, on the 24th, will go thru the whole thing again, but with the right eye. The cataract in the right eye isn't as bad as the one in the left eye was, but it is highly recommended, even if the cataract in the other eye isn't really bad, to get the other eye done. This way both eyes will match and no "offset" of vision will happen. 

So far, every penny we are spending (out-of-pocket) for my laser cataract surgery and customized lens for my eyes, is totally worth it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2018)

Sounds like you had good results CR, good luck with your right eye too!  My mother in law had cataract surgery on one of her eyes years ago, don't think laser was available.  She was so disappointed with the results, she never had her other eye done, said her vision was much worse in the eye they operated on, blurry, halos, etc.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, the left eye is doing fine, and after today, I will only have one prescription eyedrop to take once a day. But, that will only last until this coming Sunday, when I get another one going for pre-op. Laser surgery done on right eye a week from this Wednesday. Sure hope I get the same great results, so far, as I have with the left eye. At least I know what to expect for the upcoming surgery.

Have my last two prescription glasses ready to go to my eye doctor (giving them to him). If, obviously "hopefully" everything goes fine with the right eye, I will not need any prescription glasses at all anymore. Just a pair of descent reading glasses for looking small print on computer, iPhone or other things. Will also buy a descent pair of Aviator Sunglasses to wear during sunlight. Had a pair of Aviator sunglasses once and loved them. Really cool looking sunglasses.


----------

